# Does the Zeiss Batis launch indicate future Otus lenses?



## leGreve (Apr 26, 2015)

Seeing Zeiss launch a Batis line for Sony, and the first ones to come out being a 25mm and an 85mm, could this give indications to where they might take the next Otus lens?

I understand that they had to release a 85mm for the portrait people, but after buying the 55mm I really hoped for a wide angle lens as the followup..

A 25mm 1.4 would be most welcome in my setup as I have moved more away from stills onto video and tv-commercials instead.

My dream would ofcourse be a wide lens that is free from the moustache issues of the 21mm ZE and level horisontal lines all the way to the edge.

But when would we see such an announcement? It's been too long already!


----------



## Eldar (Apr 26, 2015)

There are rumours, apparently originating within Zeiss, that the next Otus will be a 24/1.4. But I agree on the timing. We had rumours of the 85 and the 24 appearing at the same time, so we should expect something within short.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 6, 2015)

Zeiss will develop the Otus series into a full set you can certainly expect a 24mm/25mm and a 35mm to appear in the future as well a a 100mm.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (May 23, 2015)

I travel and am in the airline club rooms often and every so often there are copies of American Cinematographer. There a host of uber resolution uber distortion free cine lenses which are of course uber $$$. Zeiss is very well presented in the pages.

I noticed that Leica announced an $8,000 25mm summicron the other day.

My thought is that as the DSLR sensors go 50 mp and beyond (can't stop those marketing types) some of these higher(est) cine lenses may find new mounts? I suspect image circle might be an issue but the design is there


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 11, 2015)

For full-frame stills (which is similar to vista vision) the image circle will be too small. The Summicrons are the cheaper Leica lenses some may cover. The Summilux which are all T1.4 are a third to fifty percent more expensive. Zeiss Master Primes will not cover whereas Zeiss CP.2 lenses will. 

The Zeiss Otus lenses the 55mm and 85mm are extremely good lenses and will comfortably cope with 50-80mp sensors.


----------



## WorkonSunday (Jun 17, 2015)

i alwasy thought Otus was a statement product to show the market what can do. whatever they discover/learnt will then filtered down to cheaper/more common products. although, the 85mm Batis is based on Sonnar design and Otus is based on Planar, so im not sure how much of the Otus design has be ported to Batis.


----------

